# Making router and circular saw guides



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Woodmagazine has some good videos:
http://www.woodmagazine.com/woodvision/?lid=1527696816&tid=1357340884 :smile: bill


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Very impressive video, I have all that is required in my shop, now I am going to get sharpening and shaving.
johnep


----------



## beerdog (Mar 13, 2009)

Anyone having problems with the video? They all stall after a minute or 2.


----------

